# Hat noch Jemand Probleme mit der DHL Sendungsverfolgung?



## Pisaopfer (27. März 2019)

Warte auf meine Grafikkarte von Mindfactory und der Status der Sendung ändert sich seit Montag 10:41 nicht mehr.Entweder liegt das Paket noch bei Mindfactory oder die Sendungsverfolgung spinnt oder es ist etwas anderes los. Ich bin etwas genervt von solchen Vorgängen da es das erste Mal ist, das sowas passiert. Wartet auch wer von euch auf Sendungen und hat ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2019)

Hatte letzte Woche keine Probleme mit einer Sendung von mir, aber auch ansonsten hat die Sendungsverfolgung funktioniert.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. März 2019)

Hmm bekomme Heute meine DAC steht seit heute Nacht um 3 still. Müsste aber in der Theorie(Alternate) gleich da sein....Hab mich auch gewundert


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2019)

Hatte es in den vergangenen anderthalb Jahren häufiger, dass die Sendungsverfolgung Tage hinterher hing. Vermutlich auch einfach ein Überlastungsproblem.


----------



## taks (27. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hatte es in den vergangenen anderthalb Jahren häufiger, dass die Sendungsverfolgung Tage hinterher hing. Vermutlich auch einfach ein Überlastungsproblem.



Hatte ich auch schon. Am Paketstatus hatte sich Tage nicht geändert und auf einmal Stand einer vor der Türe.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. März 2019)

Also kein Grund zum Heulen!? Danke für eure Antworten. Ich glaube irgendwie auch das Heute das Paket kommt.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. März 2019)

Hatte es auch schonmal dass bei einer Bestellung ein Paket mal nicht gescannt wurde, stand dann bis zum eintreffen auf dem Status "Daten vom Versender elektronisch übermittelt" ist nur ziemlich doof wenn man seine Zeit so planen muss das jemand zuhause ist zum Paket annehmen, geht dem Nachbarn ja auch nach einer Zeit auf die nerven.

Hatte es auch schonmal dass von Mindfactory die Sendung aufgeteilt wurde wegen Gehäuse, nur wurde das zweite Paket mit dem Gehäuse vom DHL Abholer nie gescannt und kam Undercover bei mir an


----------



## drstoecker (27. März 2019)

Bei mir läuft es generell top mit DHL. Von den letzten 100 Sendungen gabs vllt 1-2mal Probleme.
übrigends Alternate liefert bei mir auch mit am schnellsten, meist 1tag früher wie angekündigt. Die Sendungen bei denen gehen abends noch raus und so weit weg wohne ich zum Glück auch nicht.
hatte bei mindfactory letzte Woche auch noch einiges an Hardware bestellt, wurde auch fix geliefert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. März 2019)

Na Ja Heute ist ja erst Mittwoch nur würde ich die Karte schon gern etwas Testen bevor die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ablaufen. Bin aber auch eher der Ungeduldige Typ.

Edit: @drstoecker 
Bin sonst auch super Zufrieden mit DHL und hatte eher mit den üblich Verdächtigen stress.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. März 2019)

Also manchmal funktionierrt die Sendungsverfolgung tatsächlich nicht.

Auf Seiten wie die hier https://allestörungen.de/stoerung/dhl sieht man immer gannz gut, ob tatsächlich Störungen vorliegen, denn dann tauchen da mehr Beschwerden auf.

Ich hatte es aber auch oft, dass es keine Störung war, sondern das DHL auch mal 4 Tage gebraucht hatte.
Du solltest also noch warten und wenn eine Woche vorbei ist, würde ich den Shop informieren, dass die mal bei DHL nachfragen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. März 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also manchmal funktionierrt die Sendungsverfolgung tatsächlich nicht.
> 
> Auf Seiten wie die hier https://allestörungen.de/stoerung/dhl sieht man immer gannz gut, ob tatsächlich Störungen vorliegen, denn dann tauchen da mehr Beschwerden auf.
> 
> ...



Da schaue ich auch immer nach, nur wurde der Status dort Gestern von "Störung Vorhanden" über "Keine Störung" bis jetzt wieder "Möglicherweise Störung" geändert. Ja du hast sicher recht mit dem warten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2019)

Das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht beginnt erst ab Eingang der Warenlieferung beim Kunden.


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das 14-tägige Rückgaberecht beginnt erst ab Eingang der Warenlieferung beim Kunden.



Dank dir für die Info, dann ist es ja nur ein wenig ärgerlich mit der Warterei.


Mindfactory hat heute eine RMA Eingeleitet und das Paket als Verlust abgeschrieben. Ich bekomme ein neues Paket und hoffe das es ankommt.


----------



## MamaSonia (25. November 2019)

DHL ist eine der schlechtesten Webseiten, die es gibt, immer Störungen. Wenn DHL nicht geht probier ich’s immer über andere Webseiten, z.B. Sendungsverfolgung DHL GLS Hermes China Post UPS DHL Express DPD TNT  oder ALL-IN-ONE PACKAGE TRACKING | 17TRACK, manchmal funktioniert das dann


----------

